# Where do I get a dartboard target



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Quicks in the UK sell them for 1 Pound 50p eack. It's a paper target, goes over the butt. 75cm X 75cm in black and white. Quicks can fold them for cheaper postage if you only order a few. 

I would suggest that you buy a bunch and have them send it in a roll... that way the darts will carry on for a looong time!


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

*dartboard target*

Gerhard, ek hoop dit help n bietjie. Probeer die image aflaai en laat print dit, ek doen dit sommer self, ons klomp pelle skiet sommer met die pellets daarop:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard,

I send some of this targets to you. I have some here for beer shooting game with friends. The size is the original dart board size and optimal for 20 yards.

Are ten of them enough ?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for the response guys.

Quiks have the targets I am looking for.

Frank,

Thanks 10 will be just enough.

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard,

I found only four targets, seems I play to much beer games:wink:
Two of them are big 70 by 70 cm and two are in a normally dart board size.
Will send them in a few minutes out.
Next week if I was in a bow shop here, I send the rest to you.

What happend with you facebook account ? Can`t see you there.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.archerygamecube.com/

These guys are a sponsor here on AT.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard,

Today my telephone order from yesterday arrive me, include the rest of dart bord targets for you. Send another 8 of them to you at you Dubai address möreoggend.

Geniet die eindig of Ramadan om op groot party :wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Dart bord*



Gerhard said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need the contact detail to order some of the dartboard targets for the Dubai Archers club.
> 
> ...


Gerhard,
Kry n bord passer waarmee hulle ons gatte warm gemaak het op skool en teken jou eie een.Jy kan hom dan presies teken so groot soos jy hom wil he.
Het julle boogwinkels in Dubai en hoeveel lede is in julle klub en ek hoop jy skiet die kak uit hulle uit
Groete
Philip


----------



## boogskieter (Feb 24, 2003)

*I carry stock of them*

Gerhard

I carry stocjk of the targets. cost of R6 each. Contact me on 012 5656833 if you need more. Thanks.


----------

